# 7mm round nose cutter



## breageside (Jun 4, 2018)

New here so apologies if this has been covered. I've searched high and low for a round nose cutter that has an outside cutting diameter of 5mm, 6mm, 7mm and 8mm. Any shank size. This is for a niche protoype hence the weird metric requirments. Do they exist??! Thanks in advance


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

If you are talking about something like this then check for METRIC Ball Nose End Mill. They are for metal but should beable to use for wood or for what ever.

https://www.redlinetools.com/CatSea...LLfT6PRqdqbJCAKV6TXuMPCkm06RitgEaAleNEALw_wcB


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Amanda has some. Onsrud May also but the shafts are likely the same diameter on most of theirs.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

breageside said:


> New here so apologies if this has been covered. I've searched high and low for a round nose cutter that has an outside cutting diameter of 5mm, 6mm, 7mm and 8mm. Any shank size. This is for a niche protoype hence the weird metric requirments. Do they exist??! Thanks in advance


a Kit 
https://www.amazon.com/Wokesi-12mmB...&qid=1528153270&sr=1-15&keywords=5mm+end+mill

add 7mm
https://www.amazon.com/Dormer-S5117...pID=31fwMuz97HL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------

